# Installing cast iron insert in old stone fireplace.



## rocjohns (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello, I am hoping to get some advice for a project I am working on. Below are the details.

My wife and I bought a late 1940's house that has an older open stone fireplace. Its in excellent shape. We have burned a couple very small fires in it, but just for looks rather than for heat. It does not have a damper so its impossible to get any heat from it. see picture below.




We also inherited a High Valley buck stove that was in the sun room of the house we bought. We had to remove it due to remodeling, but intend to put another stove out in the sun room. Its in excellent shape.




I decided to try and install a wood burning insert into the old fireplace so I bought an older Ashley for $100 (I think 1984 model after googling model). My wife loves it, but after research I notice it doesn't have a flu opening that works with Chimney liners like the high valley does. see pictures below...

Ashely Cast Iron Insert. Very cool sunset over mountains. Still need to clean it up further. Comes with all accessories. 



Below is the flu I am dealing with. It looks like it was made for old fireplaces like mine when chimney liners were not an option (i found an article that stated it was made in 1984).



My newer High Valley stove does have a good flue opening which is 6 inch. We have already purchased a flue liner kit for our existing chimney. 



My big question... My wife loves the older Ashley wood stove and really wants it in the existing stone fireplace. This will leave me with the ability to reuse the High Valley as a buck stove out in our sun room with normal fireplace duct that I have. Is there anyway to safely and efficiently use the old Ashley in the older stone fireplace we have with or without the chimney liner? 

Thanks for any advice,
Bobby Johnson
Louisville, KY


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome. You need a rectangular adapter that will allow you to connect to a proper full 6" stainless steel liner. Be sure the chimney is fully cleaned before putting in the liner. Is that a damper control on the exhaust? If so it may need to be removed. 

PS: The Ashley is a steel stove with a cast iron door.


----------



## rocjohns (Dec 4, 2015)

begreen said:


> Welcome. You need a rectangular adapter that will allow you to connect to a proper full 6" stainless steel liner. Be sure the chimney is fully cleaned before putting in the liner. Is that a damper control on the exhaust? If so it may need to be removed.
> 
> PS: The Ashley is a steel stove with a cast iron door.




It is on the exhaust. What would I use in place of the damper?


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2015)

Could be hard to replace it with anything.


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2015)

You need a custome made boot for that if you have one made you should be able to keep that damper to


----------

